# New kitten with eye open - advice needed



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all, a mate of mine had a new litter just last night and this morning has noticed that one of the kits has one eye open already. I have never had this before so said I would look to you clever lot for advice.

The kitten is Siamese and the eye looks completely normal. There is no haze over it or any discharge. I have advised her to keep the kits in a dim light to avoid any damage, but has anyone experienced this in such a short time and has there been any lasting damage? The earliest I have ever had any eyes open is 7 days. C.x.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry just posting again to keep this thread on view as I need quite urgent advice on it, my friend is quite worried about it. Thanx C.x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

oh dear, and again


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

If the eye was open during the birthing process then a infection in the eye is possible,probably best to ring the vet for advice.As far as keeping in dim light,that sounds like very good advice as eye will be very delicate and sensitive.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanx for that Clare. She didnt notice at the birth as they gave birth in a dim light and she didnt notice it til this morning. I think she definitely needs to keep an 'eye' on it for any infection developing but personally I wouldnt want to move them for the first week unless really necessary. Its a weird one on me this, they were about 4-5 days lating arriving but never had one with an eye open so early


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Quite frustrating - I know I saw an article about just this subject the other day. From what I remember it is fine - not 'normal' as such, but ok.
I'll try to find the article.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I found this - Kittens eyes open too early? - Yahoo! Answers .
Bottom line is not to worry about it, but ask the vet if there are any concerns.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanx Nicola your a DOLL!  even a Dollycat . Still dont know about the 12 hour eye open thingy. 3 days would astonish me but she only started giving birth at 8.30 last night. Will give her a bit more advice but I thing the main one is to keep the room dark for a week, do you? Cxxxxx


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeh - better to be safe etc...

Just out of interest - was the girl late with her delivery?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah about 4 -5 days late, does that ring bells or summat? C.xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Day 69 I reckon from the dates she gave me?  I've had them that late before though but they still had eyes closed


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a litter of Siamese I called them THE SAINTS, I named them after saints and one kitten was born with one eye open his name was Eric! I called him Nelson though  I have put a picture of them for you to see at 2 weeks old 
he is easy to spot on the right hand side of the picture,
He is and can see just fine


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

The one that I have due next is the one in my Avatar, Muffy, the blue and white, and dad is Splodgy the white and blue van in my signature. My up and coming young stars, both going for their first litter this year. So excited I could poo, pmsl 11 days time and counting


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> So excited I could poo


Would rather you didn't! 

Oh about the litter being late - Just wondering whether the eye developed enough in the womb to be at the opening stage. Possible!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Just seen this Chrissy-watch it for infection,bath it regularly and don't allow any bright lights access into the eye-don't worry too much about it-it does happen and treat it as if the eye was still closedAll being well-no infections-the kitten should be fine


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

I did had this happened with whole litter; they are all was quite big and fat; and everything else was perfectly OK.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Just seen this Chrissy-watch it for infection,bath it regularly and don't allow any bright lights access into the eye-don't worry too much about it-it does happen and treat it as if the eye was still closedAll being well-no infections-the kitten should be fine


Its not one of mine Kell, its a mate of mine down south. She is a new breeder and its her first litter, so trying to help in any way I can to encourage her.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Blasted southerners eh, Chrissy? 

From Southern Pansy.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I know what they like 

Too much good weather I put it down to, they want to come up North and get a bit of rain, freezing cold, and snow I believe this weekend. Having said that the sun is out here today and its turned out nice


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

The latest kitten born here had both eyes open half way, but then he was quite 'over cooked' being born 3 days after his sister. His eyes did look a bit watery but he was fine otherwise and no infection set in. He is three weeks old now and doing fine


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I know what they like
> 
> Too much good weather I put it down to, they want to come up North and get a bit of rain, freezing cold, and snow I believe this weekend. Having said that the sun is out here today and its turned out nice


You 2Honestly-you really are quite insolent-but like it ya cheeky mares


----------

